

Intel eyes future with computers that learn - lumberjack
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/24/us-intel-israel-idUSBRE84N05520120524

======
lumberjack
_"Such devices, which continually record what the user is doing, will be
available by 2014 or 2015, he said."_

While I'm happy that the AI winter is finally over I'm seriously concerned
about the privacy implications of this.

